# sat on the river



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

lillmacfish had a nice morning on the ohio


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

way to outfish your ole man, lilmac..   nice catch..


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Flathead went 26# . All fish took cut shad


----------



## jigger (Apr 6, 2004)

You gotta let dad get one every now in then . Here's your pics.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice fish guys,congrats


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

Nice Fish!!


----------

